# sftp - putty - command line help needed



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

i have PUTTY

trying to create a script (simple batch file) to use putty to connect to server and download a file from remote computer to client computer

can someone post an example script i could use to perform this task ?

lets say i have PUTTY installed in C:\PUTTY
the server IP i need to connect to is 10.10.10.10
the file i would like to get is filename.ext
( or if, there are several files I'd like to get from the server, can i use a *.* to get them all at once )
Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.52/htmldoc/Chapter6.html


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

thanx
i'll give it a read over


----------

